# Terminator Genisys Movie- Official Trailer



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Back...again


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

ill be back when you post more info


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> ill be back when you post more info


Ok, have a dance while your waiting


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

you got the t1000 mix?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

What this one? If so nah i ain't mate. Got Terminator 2 though on vinyl, but it's not all that compared to the original Rufige Cru if u ask me. DJ Bladerunner did a version of it, but was only on dubplate.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

ha i was joking and a mix exists aghhhhhhhhh,i love the t2 theme music pure bliss m8


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Haha quality mate:thumb:First i've heard it .Cack tune though innit.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

yes lol but hey terminator 2 is in my top 3 films ever along with the old goonies and karate kid and lost boys llooollllllllllllll


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> yes lol but hey terminator 2 is in my top 3 films ever along with the old goonies and karate kid and lost boys llooollllllllllllll


Errr, thats four films!


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Ok, have a dance while your waiting  Rufige Cru- Terminator - YouTube


Takes me back a bit :doublesho


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

So no one spotted the Original Kyle Reese cameo? :thumb:


----------

